# Here she is! :)



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

These are photos from yesterday night and maybe one from this morning. Shes been sleeping most of the time ... I hope thats fine :? .. Shes 9 weeks on tuesday, I don't remember Sera sleeping as much as she does, but she isn't showing any signs of being sick or anything (also, sera was heavier then her at 6 weeks - at 1.4lbs, and the pup now is almost 9 weeks and is under 1 lb) 

Shes an interesting one, the breeder told me she was a real "go get 'er" so yeah, I have found out that she isn't scared of the big dogs, nor Sera, or anything for that matter? :shock: She seems to not mind people at all, maybe not enough?..  I think I just need to give her more time to get attached.  She thought it was fun to make my face a personal chew toy. Don't think so, lol. :lol: I think she needs to learn not to bite so hard on my fingers, when I told her "NO." she didn't do much but continue, told her "NO." few more times, same reaction.. so I took her on her back and held her there - since then, surprisingly she's doing much better  

OK now for good news,  
She is the cutest thing, and she gives me kisses on my lips when she gets excited. I can't wait to unfold more of her personality!   

Sera doesn't seem to mind her much, if anything she kept whinning because she wanted to play with her last night.. 8) She did this morning, I think they're fine together.  I can tell Sera is a little iffy that shes (pup) is sleeping on me when Sera jumps up, but Sera lays down on me too.
I'll get some pictures of them both together tomorrow morning while its day light if I can catch the little buggers! Lol

AND.. I don't have a name yet!! I can't decide, I'll put a poll up  
-Chloe (I personally, think she looks like a Chloe, but it a very known name)
-Trini (Not as known, but doesn't suit her as much?? Something about it)

ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow she's cute. Is she eating OK?


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

OMG !!!HOW CUTE !! i like the name *pearl* for her it came to my mine when i saw her  CONGRADS


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

She is such a doll. I have choosen Chloe as I have a Trinity and I thinks it is because she is black n tan and yours is cream , anyway I like Triny aswell(of cause) .
Well that didn't help you one bit did it. :scratch:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think she really looks like a Chloe. :wink: 

When my boys would play rough with me or when Mr. Peepers would bite when he was a baby, I used to say 'ow' but in a whiny high pitched way. Sort of like they do when they are hurt. :wink: That really really worked with them. And even when we play now sometimes they get excited and rough, I do that and they immediately lick the spot where they 'hurt' me.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

man she's gorgeous :shock: i think she looks like a chloe xx


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Ms_P said:


> Wow she's cute. Is she eating OK?


Yep, eating fine,  she's not scared of anything so if shes hungry, she won't hesitate to find food! Lol :lol:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Kari said:


> I think she really looks like a Chloe. :wink:
> 
> When my boys would play rough with me or when Mr. Peepers would bite when he was a baby, I used to say 'ow' but in a whiny high pitched way. Sort of like they do when they are hurt. :wink: That really really worked with them. And even when we play now sometimes they get excited and rough, I do that and they immediately lick the spot where they 'hurt' me.


I forgot to mention that, I did that.. She didn't respond either  :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Kari said:


> I think she really looks like a Chloe. :wink:
> 
> When my boys would play rough with me or when Mr. Peepers would bite when he was a baby, I used to say 'ow' but in a whiny high pitched way. Sort of like they do when they are hurt. :wink: That really really worked with them. And even when we play now sometimes they get excited and rough, I do that and they immediately lick the spot where they 'hurt' me.


Cosmo does that too  he's so gentile and will lick the spot immediately ...he's always so careful too


----------



## lucyc (Dec 4, 2005)

Congrats she is sooo sweet! I think the name chloe is best its cute and it suits her.

I had the same biting thing with my one and i did the same as somebody else suggested and that was whimpering like a dog when he got too rough it didnt take him long to catch on. Good luck, let us know what name you choose.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya...what a cutie!

Are you still looking for names for her or have you decided on Chloe?

I can suggest:

- Blanche or Blanchey
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blanche

- Levanna
http://www.thinkbabynames.com/name/0/Lewana

Both referring to her white colour

:wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

wow she is just the cutest thing!!!!

I agree...Chloe suits her, and its such a lovely name!  

Good luck with her, and i cant wait to see more pictures of her growing up


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

You lucky girl! :love7:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Kari said:


> I think she really looks like a Chloe. :wink:


 :wink: so do I.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She's sooooo cute!!! :shock: I cant wait to own another Chihuahua 8)


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Ahh thanks guys 

I think we're going to go with Chloe!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

of course I picked Trini as that is the name I wanted (Trinity) you are very lucky


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

KB mamma said:


> of course I picked Trini as that is the name I wanted (Trinity) you are very lucky


I know I am so lucky  She is an angel!!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Aw!! She is so cute...makes me want another one!!
She looks like BIT BIT, Britney Spears chi! lol! How cute.
I like Chloe out of the two names you have to choose from. For some reason Maggie pops into my head when I look at her. I also thought of Pooky or Poochi when I looked at her...not sure of those names, but that's what popped into my head when browsing her pix! She does look like Choe suits her, though.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

What about Winny?!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Of the two that you had to select from, I like Chloe best but I also like Austin's Mommy's suggestion of Pearl! She is adorable.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Fibi's Mommy said:


> Aw!! She is so cute...makes me want another one!!
> She looks like BIT BIT, Britney Spears chi! lol! How cute.
> I like Chloe out of the two names you have to choose from. For some reason Maggie pops into my head when I look at her. I also thought of Pooky or Poochi when I looked at her...not sure of those names, but that's what popped into my head when browsing her pix! She does look like Choe suits her, though.


Maggie is cute!   .. and now that you mention it, she does remind me of BIT BIT! :lol:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

_*OMG she is the cutest little thing, you really are sooo lucky! I like the name Bella for her I know its common but its cute. And between the 2 you have to pick from I say Chloe too.*_


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I like the name Chloe out of your two choices, but i think the name Pearl REALLY suits her as Austins mummy said


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh wow, she's gorgeous! Her and Sera will be so cute together!

I vote Chloe for sure!


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

I love the name Pearl, as well, but shes not pure white and i beleive she'll most likely get darker as she gets older 

We've decided to go with Chloe 

:wave: Thanks for the name suggestions!


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

She is so cute!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh Wendy she is such a little doll!! I loooove her!! Just like I love Sera . I like the name Trinity .


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

She is so adorable and sooo tiny! Congrats!


----------



## ChicaDee (Dec 3, 2005)

I soooo envy you! Chloe is too sweet for words :love7: 
I can't stop myself from scrolling thru the pics again and again... :happy3:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She's just adorable and I've always liked the name Chloe! :lol:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm glad everyone likes her!!  :wave:


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Just seen the pics..she's adorable!!!! I think she looks like a chloe, or an angel!!!!! :wave:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

She's adorable!! SOOOOO cute!! Tito slept a lot too when he first got home. Just comes with the territory.  Puppies sleep a lot. Did you know that the smaller the animal, the more sleep it requires? Rats require 20 hours a day!!


----------

